# Mozzarella questions



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Feb 24, 2022)

why does mozzarella cheese getting spoiled fast even when refrigerated?
if being freeze and thawed and then being freeze and thawed several more times it is ok?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 24, 2022)

Mozzarella is a fresh cheese. It has a high water content. As such it is more prone to spoiling. You should buy it in small quantities and us it promptly. 

Dryer cheeses that have been aged for long periods (months to years) are able to fight off bacterial growth and can be stored for longer periods.

I would expect that freezing and thawing mozzarella would compromise its texture.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Feb 24, 2022)

I see
thank you


----------



## pepperhead212 (Feb 24, 2022)

All I can add to that is that I used to freeze mozzarella - back when some friends and I would get together weekly to make pizza, and it would go on sale occasionally, for less than a dollar a pound!  It did change the texture, but not once it was melted - only when we were shredding it.  But we never froze it repeatedly; however, we did cut some of the pounds in half, so we could  thaw those, when needed (the half pound ones rarely were on sale as cheap!).


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 24, 2022)

pepperhead212 said:


> All I can add to that is that I used to freeze mozzarella - back when some friends and I would get together weekly to make pizza, and it would go on sale occasionally, for less than a dollar a pound!  It did change the texture, but not once it was melted - only when we were shredding it.  But we never froze it repeatedly; however, we did cut some of the pounds in half, so we could  thaw those, when needed (the half pound ones rarely were on sale as cheap!).



Good to know.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Feb 25, 2022)

Are you talking about those balls of mozzarella di bufala, usually sold in liquid (whey) or the bland chunks of industrial mozzarella, sold in huge rectangular slabs? 
As Andy said, the first is a fresh cheese, which is why it doesn´t last too long in the fridge. I love this for making simple salads like capressa, or dama e bianca, or on a bruschetta with some antipasti.
The second variety, which is also sold grated, is far more "robust", lets say. That´s the stuff I use for grating on pizzas, for aubergine "parmigiana" or for dishes like mozzarella en carroza or deep-fried mozz sticks.If I get a good deal on the price, I sometimes buy a huge chunk (1-2 kgs) and freeze it. I then grate it straight from the freezer. The difference in flavour is enormous, mind you - like comparing real parmigiano reggiano with that horrible sawdust available in green plastic jars. 
I´m not saying "_don´t use the second option_"; everyone makes their choice - simply that the difference in flavour, texture and quality is important.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE (Feb 25, 2022)

i'm talking about slices of mozzarella from a cows milk
thanks for the infoo


----------

